# Spilling the beans



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Okay everyone knows Ive been hiding a little secret.......just until I could make sure it was really going to happen......

Well- I'm just going to burst- everything was confirmed last night and we are going to pick her up next weekend......

She doesnt have a name yet, but my newest plain buckskin addition is.......

sired by: Caesars Villa BB Rebel Yell *S 
and out of:
*ARMCH Flat Rocks Here For The Party *D 'E' 91.1*

The best part is- her breeder chose us to be her new home (that is so gratifying), and only since she has the full sister from last year (who just went Grand Champion Junior Doe at the last show)
:leap: :leap: :leap:

Thats IT I am DONE for the year
( yeah right until I find something else I have to have :slapfloor: )


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

You got me - LOL!

I am reading - and like YAH is she pregnant - LOL! :ROFL: :ROFL: 

Congrats on the new doe!!!! Woo Hoo!!   Can't wait to see her!


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

AWESOME! Congrats, you'll have to post pics after you get her... we want pics


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats...... :leap:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Pregnant? AH HAH, no- my 18 month old is plenty for me :help:

Ive got one of her photos up on my junior doe page list- here is the link- http://www.proctorhill.com/juniordoes.htm
She is the third one up from the bottom of the page

but of course- I will post new photos when I get her home


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

she's pretty! congrats!!


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

What are you going to name her? Party lends itself to all kinds of fun names


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Hmm I dont know- Im open for suggestions. Im pretty sure Joanne hasn't picked one for her yet :thumbup:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats!!!! That is AWESOME!


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

Off the top of my head...Party Favor, Party Platter, Party Crasher, Party Time, Boston Tea Party, Life of the Party....


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

"Cool Beans"


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

She's gorgeous!!   I just love her dam!
I am not good with names hmmmm how about Were's the Party


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

I was thinking....Spring Break.....or Cancun :slapfloor: 

Oh I like- Wheres the party at- I wonder if I have enough spaces for that


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh she is lovely! It must have been hard keeping this under your hat and not telling 

I love buckskins and she is a lovely one! Her dam is a nice doe and she is coming from a lovely herd - you are right to be proud of your new doeling!

It will be fun to watch her grow up! I am so excited for you!

I like Wheres the party at - you can take out the spaces if you need to if it does not fit but it may fit.


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Wow what an excellent addition. I just came across this post and just wanted to say congrats on such a wonderful doeling. Her dam has always been a fav of mine. If she turns out anything like her, you really have a treasure.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Thank You! Im really excited about her

WheresThePartyAt fits with no spaces- but do you think it would be too offensive to call her, Girl Gone Wild? Her mothers name is Here for the Party and her sire is Rebel Yell :slapfloor: I could call her Wild, or G-G for short :wink:


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

I like it! :thumb:


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm a big fan of both parents so you can't lose.


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

I like it but to be on the safe side I would run it by the breeder and see what she thinks - she may like it too and you will have your Girl Gone Wild - it has a cool pun to it!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :leap:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Hey congrats!!!

Party All Night Long
Life of the Party
Party Girl


----------

